# First attempt using OBS Studio @ VCE



## WannaBurn (Feb 16, 2016)

Today i took some time to test the new OBS Studio using the AMD Video Coding Engine.
So far this version of OBS is easy to setup as far u ever used the OBS (VCE) before.
Second thing to mantion is that the OBS Studio seems to be stable on VCE encoding while the OBS branch with VCE v0.657b build  likes to cause crashes on the latest Crimson Drivers while streaming (at least i think OBS is the prob since i dont have crashes without). No crashes during streaming so far.

Streaming to twitch works fine as long we dont take a closer look on quality settings and some stuttering on the stream since a lot of settings for VCE are missing compared to OBS branch so far but that is still to come.

After my first attempt i am happy you guys did this recoding of OBS MP and implented the VCE engine to it.

P.S.:
No clue if this gonna help but here is some logfile from my last session.
Maybe it might help to figure stuff out you guys still need to do.

https://gist.github.com/791bf6e09d20c38af585

Thx in advance


----------



## Harold (Feb 16, 2016)

Streaming with mediafoundation encoders is highly NOT recommended.

Not factoring in the quality loss introduced by using those hardware encoders, the mediafoundation encoders do NOT properly support CBR which is a requirement for streaming stability.


----------



## Sapiens (Feb 16, 2016)

The VCE support in OBS Studio currently is not suitable for streaming as it does not have working CBR support.  Please don't use it for streaming, or recommend it to others for streaming.


----------



## WannaBurn (Feb 16, 2016)

ehm... yeah...
Of course i know the current version is not recommended for streaming. But as long the OBS VCE is having issues causing driver crashes and the OBS Studio is in development i am using it for testing purposes. I hope this is not a crime :(


----------



## Sapiens (Feb 16, 2016)

Test all you want, that's great.  We just want you to be aware of its current limitations, and prevent other users who might see this thread from getting the impression that "streaming to Twitch works fine" because it doesn't, unless fine means not meeting their broadcast requirements.


----------



## WannaBurn (Feb 16, 2016)

The funny part is checking my broadcast dashboard on twitch while streaming live with OBS Studio it says: Streaming Configuration Quality: Acceptable.
Dont get me wrong i am aware of all those things mantioned above and i would never recommend OBS Studio as a streaming App for AMD systems during its current state....

But so far developing is done the current version allready "works fine" in some way.


----------



## besweeet (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm also using the AMD encoder, only because choosing x264 results in unwatchable slideshows. Here's a 720p60 streaming sample (keyframe interval = 1, bitrate = 4600, VBR): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amAmqUy67to

Of course, it looks quite compressed (though watchable) compared to what x264 would look like if it was actually able to stream in real-time. No idea what to try (aside from increase the bitrate) to make it look better. x264's "CPU usage preset" is usually what makes things look less compressed at the same bitrate.


----------



## Steeled_Pick (Apr 11, 2016)

Been playing with the amd encoder in obs studio. I'm liking it so far.Had to change a few things, I'm using a gcn 1.0 card so B-frames are set to zero, gcn 1.0 video cards can't do b-frames. QP min I left at default=1 QP max set to 21, gets rid of all the blockiness and can use 2500bitrate. Its really looking great. Some games it looks like its skipping frames but others its not and is very smooth. So B frames set to 0, QP min 1 and QP max set to 21.  QP max was at 58 for default and made my games look like they are all converted to minecraft. HAHA


----------



## sneaky4oe (Jul 9, 2016)

Why is it so maximum bitrate isn't constant? Like, there should be mechanisms to limit it, right?


----------



## Harold (Jul 10, 2016)

Mediafoundation encoders don't support them properly.


----------

